# Some quickies



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

1. What's the Cuban national anthem? 
"Row, Row, Row Your Boat" 
2. Where does an Irish family go on vacation?
A different bar.
3. Did you hear about the Chinese couple that had a retarded baby?
They named him "Sum Ting Wong."
4. What would you call it when an Italian has one arm shorter than the other?
A speech impediment.
5. What does it mean when the flag at the Post Office is flying at half-mast? 
They're hiring.
6. Why aren't there any Puerto Ricans on Star Trek?
Because they're not going to work in the future either.
7. What do you call an Arkansas farmer with a sheep under each arm?
A pimp.
8. Why do drivers' education classes in ******* schools use the car only on Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays?
Because on Tuesday and Thursday, the Sex Ed class uses it.
9. What's the difference between a southern zoo and a northern zoo?
A southern zoo has a description of the animal on the front of the cage, along with a recipe.
10. How do you get a sweet little 80-year-old lady to say the F word?
Get another sweet little 80-year-old lady to yell *BINGO*!
11. What's the difference between a northern fairytale and a southern fairytale?
A northern fairytale begins "Once upon a time..."
A southern fairytale begins "Y'all ain't gonna believe this ****..."
12. My, my, how time have changed.
Years ago...When 100 white men chased 1 black man, we called it the
Ku Klux Klan; Today they call it the PGA TOUR.
13. Why is there no Disneyland in China?
No one's tall enough to go on the good rides.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

#13 - actually, the Chinese are among the tallest of all the Asians.

Just thought I would say it before Mark does. :lol:


The Nickster


----------

